# 5 plate deadlift video



## Bruno93 (May 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AemP6naA3vA

Done at 184 lbs body weight, cutting on like 2600-2700 calories.

Pretty good form for a max effort lift, right?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 19, 2015)

Haha you got in trouble for dropping the weight.  Lol 

Looks like you picked it up and not back. Does your back hurt?


----------



## Bruno93 (May 19, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Haha you got in trouble for dropping the weight.  Lol
> 
> Looks like you picked it up and not back. Does your back hurt?



Nah, that was just a friend of mine messing with me, because we usually get in trouble for even little noises, so dropping the barbell was probably going to get me in trouble but for some reason I didn't have any problem ahaha.

Nah, my back is fine, but yeah, not the best showcase of form now that I've rewatched it a couple of times. Legs straighted out way too early, I'll probably spend plenty of time working my hamstrings and doing variations such as romanian DLs and deficit DLs to see if I can improve this.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 19, 2015)

Don't let your air out either, also get rid of the vagina wraps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2015)

You also need to put whatever is under the plates under your feet so its level.  That 1/2 inch those mats give you can make a difference.  Otherwise that's a good pull for a guy your size. Moved with good speed.


----------



## SFGiants (May 19, 2015)

That's not a deadlift you used straps and WTF was that shrug at the top


----------



## Bruno93 (May 19, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Don't let your air out either, also get rid of the vagina wraps.



Thanks, will do next time. The straps you mean? I'm doing it double overhand grip, and since I don't really plan on competing in powerlifting anytime soon, I see no big deal about them. 



PillarofBalance said:


> You also need to put whatever is under the plates under your feet so its level.  That 1/2 inch those mats give you can make a difference.  Otherwise that's a good pull for a guy your size. Moved with good speed.



Yeah, I've thought about that, the problem is that unless I get a big plate to stand on, it'll be extremely awkward, but if I get a big plate, it ends up being "higher" than the mats, thus putting me into more of a deficit pull. If my gym wasn't so anal about dropping the bar on the floor, I'd do it without the mats, I'm pretty much only using them because of the noise. And thanks man. No more maxing out for the next few weeks as I approach the end of my cut, we'll see where my strength on this stands in a few months once I'm back to bulking.



SFGiants said:


> That's not a deadlift you used straps and WTF was that shrug at the top



How does straps take away all the credit? Sure, it takes away the grip factor, but everything else is the same. And the grip isn't a big factor for me as I don't compete nor do I plan on competing in powerlifting. It wasn't a shrug, but yeah, I did jerk the bar back abit at the top of the lift.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2015)

Bruno it's the internet - people are gonna critisize - especially guys who compete in PL...

I'm still surprised at the bar speed...

So whats your plan for keeping this going? what's next 550? How will you work up to that?


----------



## Bruno93 (May 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bruno it's the internet - people are gonna critisize - especially guys who compete in PL...
> 
> I'm still surprised at the bar speed...
> 
> So whats your plan for keeping this going? what's next 550? How will you work up to that?



Surprised at the bar speed too, because a few months back it was something I've had plenty of difficulty with. And I never do any deadlift speed work, at least for the time being.

I've been doing 5x5 for deads right now and it's been working extremely well, next workout I'll do 185 kg/408 lbs 5x5. Once I stall and assuming I'm back to bulking (because stalling trying to progress like this on a cut is inevitable, sooner or later), I'll try adding a 2nd session of deadlifts per week, but focusing more on RDL e deficit deads. Also I've barely done any good mornings as assistance work to deadlifts, so I suppose adding those in will help me plenty. Goal is getting to 6 plates by the end of the year, which I think it's very likely assuming I can keep the progress going.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2015)

Agree, nice lift for your size! Keep perfecting your form!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2015)

Bruno93 said:


> Surprised at the bar speed too, because a few months back it was something I've had plenty of difficulty with. And I never do any deadlift speed work, at least for the time being.
> 
> I've been doing 5x5 for deads right now and it's been working extremely well, next workout I'll do 185 kg/408 lbs 5x5. Once I stall and assuming I'm back to bulking (because stalling trying to progress like this on a cut is inevitable, sooner or later), I'll try adding a 2nd session of deadlifts per week, but focusing more on RDL e deficit deads. Also I've barely done any good mornings as assistance work to deadlifts, so I suppose adding those in will help me plenty. Goal is getting to 6 plates by the end of the year, which I think it's very likely assuming I can keep the progress going.



2 bits of advice for you

First - losing weight doesn't always affect your deadlift. I dropped 30pounds and my deadlift shot up. It's about leverages and how hard you work at it. My bench... eh... lost some there 

Second - 5x5 actually sucks! It will work in the beginning and eventually you just hit a wall. Linear progression is cool and all, but only if you are swapping out the lifts every 3 or 4 weeks. Try something different like working your percentages or using 5x5 to build up lifts that will improve the deadlift.

For example you can do 5x5 on deficit deads - stand on a 1" platform and deadlift off that.  

or

Week 1 do speed pulls - just pull a bunch of light doubles at 250lbs and focus on ripping that bar off the floor

Next week go moderately heavier - say 350 and pull 5 sets of 5

Next go heavy around 425 for 4 or 5 triples

Next week pull 2 singles at 465

Then the final week pull 525 for a single and go eat a celebratory burrito!

This second option you can continue almost indefinitely.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 20, 2015)

The real question is how much ya bench bro?


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 2 bits of advice for you
> 
> First - losing weight doesn't always affect your deadlift. I dropped 30pounds and my deadlift shot up. It's about leverages and how hard you work at it. My bench... eh... lost some there
> 
> ...


Your deadlift went up because that :32 (16): fat belly isn't in the way anymore LOL.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 20, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> The real question is how much ya bench bro?



Not everyone benches 500 Dick :32 (19)::32 (19):


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Your deadlift went up because that :32 (16): fat belly isn't in the way anymore LOL.



No kidding... I was able to rock way back onto my heels... It was awesome! lollololol


----------



## wabbitt (May 20, 2015)

Never pulled 5 plates personally, and at this point in my life, I doubt I will ever try.  Nice job.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 20, 2015)

Great pull buddy I get the straps criticism though, I think it leaves you wanting to do it w/o them or leaves question in can you do it w/o them so ditch em bro build up your grip strength. if you have the strength to pull 5 plates with straps I can't imagine your to far off pulling it w/o them. Congrats though that's a strong lift w/ or w/o straps


----------



## Bruno93 (May 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 2 bits of advice for you
> 
> First - losing weight doesn't always affect your deadlift. I dropped 30pounds and my deadlift shot up. It's about leverages and how hard you work at it. My bench... eh... lost some there
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice man. Really appreciate it. You're right, leverages tend to get better as I drop weight, but still, low calories tend to make it harder to progress as much as if I were bulking. But we'll see how it goes in the following weeks. 

My plan is to grind out 5x5 as much as I can, once I stall on it, I'll switch it up. Both your suggestions sound awesome. Also when I'm back to bulking, more acessory work will def play a big role in getting my deadlift up. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2015)

Cutting sucks but don't let it get to your head. Bundle up your carbs around training time. Take your carb macros from the last meal of the day and eat them pre workout. That usually helps me.


----------



## JonSupps (May 21, 2015)

Nice pull on the first page, much respect.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cutting sucks but don't let it get to your head. Bundle up your carbs around training time. Take your carb macros from the last meal of the day and eat them pre workout. That usually helps me.



Yeah I've been getting stronger despite cutting, always making a mental effort to keep pushing the progress. I'm still eating carbs on 4 meals out of 6 for now, so not too bothered about it, but yeah, eventually I'll just move them to pre and post workout.


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

damn, impressive. watch form and keep up the good work


----------

